# Help finding 48B bras



## spminn71 (Sep 3, 2012)

As a plus size girl with size B cups, my bra selection is very limited. Most options are for grandma styles. There are a few by Valmont that are sexy, but they are very padded push up bras. My boyfriend doesn't like it because it's so heavily padded/molded that he says it's like touching armor.

I am looking for a 48B bra that is sheer (no padding, no molding). Lace, silk, nylon, cotton, anything! I used to have some 48B bras by Lane Bryant that were stretch lace with no padding and I loved them but they stopped making them this year.

I've looked everywhere: Lane Bryant, Cacique, Fashion Bug, Avenue, Roamans, Woman Within, Just My Size, Full Beauty, Bare Necessities, JC Penney, Neiman Marcus, One Stop Plus, Catherine's, Full Beauty, Soma, Her Room.

Any advice?

Thanks!


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Sep 3, 2012)

I am a 48 c and what I end up doing is buying 40-42c and grabbing an extension clip. I also use those clear plastic strap hooks to help keep the straps from sliding down my shoulders. 

Remember red is sexy, no matter if it is designed or not. and Kmart has some cute bras but you would just need extensions for them. It's an easy fix  



These two I bought at Kmart, they are Joe Boxer and the extensions and strap clips are from a fabric store but you can get them anywhere 

View attachment IMG_20120903_154508.jpg


----------



## RedheadinNJ (Sep 3, 2012)

http://www.biggerbras.com/catalog/bras-lingerie-swimwear.cfm?ssbrand=&sstype=&sssize=362&sscolor=&stock=0&price=

http://www.herroom.com/search.aspx

http://www.laurensilva.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=215


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 3, 2012)

I have this in about 8 colors. Front hook,underwire, lace, no padding.

http://www.justmysize.com/plus-size...ont-embroidered-lace-front-hook-underwire-bra


----------



## ThaliaBombshell (Sep 8, 2012)

this site, which is a favorite of mine, sells some very cute ones in a 48B, here's an example:
http://www.fullbeauty.com/Plus-Size...tTypeId=1&PurchaseType=G&pref=ps&StyleNo=9998

another one from the same brand, Amoreuse, which has a lot of 48B's and are very pretty/smexy, and this one is buy one get one 50% off right now
http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing...aspx?PfId=100138&DeptId=11752&ProductTypeId=1


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2012)

ThaliaBombshell said:


> this site, which is a favorite of mine, sells some very cute ones in a 48B, here's an example:
> http://www.fullbeauty.com/Plus-Size...tTypeId=1&PurchaseType=G&pref=ps&StyleNo=9998
> 
> another one from the same brand, Amoreuse, which has a lot of 48B's and are very pretty/smexy, and this one is buy one get one 50% off right now
> http://www.onestopplus.com/clothing...aspx?PfId=100138&DeptId=11752&ProductTypeId=1


Your second one was the same one I posted from another site. I can vouch that those bras are awesome. lol

I LOVE the first one you linked. Gotta buy it!


----------



## hostesshoho (Sep 9, 2012)

extenders are a great idea... my daughter has a hard time finding B cup in a 44, I have found some at Ross when lucky... You just have to check with them weekly to see what comes in. Thanks for the links I will pass the info to her!


----------

